# Recommend a Vacuum Sealer



## stereo.pete (Jun 8, 2011)

Hey folks,

I just recently got into buying bulk cuts of meat and doing my own trimming so I was also looking at vacuum sealers. I understand that a vacuum sealed steak can last in the fridge 2-3 weeks compared to a regularly packaged steak. I will also be using this vacuum sealer for marinades. Can you experts out there recommend something that is a quality product but does not necessary break the bank. I'd be willing to spend $250-300. Thanks in advance.

Pete


----------



## mikemac (Jun 9, 2011)

For home use, the FoodSaver (aka Tillia) - it's the only one I've ever used, but it works pretty well, Costco carries them, and probably more important, Costco stocks the bulk replacement rolls of bags. My kit came with all the goodies, plus 1 cylindrical storage jar - the other nite I used it for the first time to marinate some steaks (not even the right 'tool') but added two rib eyes, and maybe 1/2c teriyaki, sucked out the air, laid the jar on it's side and rotated it 2 or 3 times. Probably only marinated for 45min, and grilled - wife & kids actually commented that it was the best teri steak they have had in a long time - there really was more penetration of flavor.


----------



## stereo.pete (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up Mike on the FoodSaver, I will check it out.


----------



## Kyle (Jun 9, 2011)

stereo.pete said:


> Thanks for the heads up Mike on the FoodSaver, I will check it out.


 
Sign up for Foodsaver's email list. If you can wait, they regularly send out notices for really good sales. This past weekend I believe it was $40 off a $100+ order.

For Christmas I bought three Foodsaver kits, one for myself and two as gifts. I got the vacuum sealer (not a top end model, but I don't need to use it often), and a bunch of bags, rolls and half a dozen of the marinating jars in various sizes. Each set was only $40.


----------

